# VPN/BBC/Europe



## iampatman (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all,

Over the last few years I’ve successfully accessed BBC content via iPlayer whilst in Europe using SurfEasy VPN. The beeb have now twigged this and I can’t access content when my VPN is on, even in the UK.
So, is anyone successfully using a different VPN to access iPlayer for downloading or streaming whilst in Europe? Are BBC and the various VPNs playing catch up or are there some they haven’t yet identified?
I don’t think it’s a VPN problem,although SurfEasy is getting some lousy reviews lately,other sites I visit recognise me as being in the UK.

Pat


----------



## Val54 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry Pat, we’ve had the same issue with VPN’s and the Beeb this year. I guess they are blocking the known IP addresses of the main VPN providers. Not found a workaround yet, will post if I do.
Dave


----------



## iampatman (Oct 1, 2018)

Val54 said:


> Sorry Pat, we’ve had the same issue with VPN’s and the Beeb this year. I guess they are blocking the known IP addresses of the main VPN providers. Not found a workaround yet, will post if I do.
> Dave



That’s interesting Val and if that’s the case then surely the VPN providers should be changing/creating IP addresses on an ongoing basis? Maybe the BBC identifies high volumes of traffic from IP addresses and then automatically blocks them? Time for the SurfEasy help desk I think.

Pat


----------



## Val54 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jays said:


> We have a 3 sim with 30 gb data allowance.
> 
> This is for all of Europe.
> 
> ...



That’s interesting and i’m not sure how that has worked, we’ve tried a 3sim this year and the Beeb didn’t like it when out of the UK. 
Dave


----------



## shaunr68 (Oct 1, 2018)

Have you tried the "Beebs" extension for Chrome?  I haven't used it for a couple of months but it worked quite well.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have just tried iplayer using ipvanish set to Nottingham (I am currently in Derbyshire) and it informed me that I am using a VPN so it seems the BBC are catching up


----------



## carol (Oct 1, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I have just tried iplayer using ipvanish set to Nottingham (I am currently in Derbyshire) and it informed me that I am using a VPN so it seems the BBC are catching up



I tried to use IPVanish last year cos I've got it for my kodi. However, couldn't access iplayer from Portugal, contacted them and they told me BBC had blocked them. Cancelled my subscription immediately.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 1, 2018)

I believe that the only truly reliable way to use VPN to access IPlayer reliably is to pay extra for a static IP address assigned to you ...

This may help:

Is Your BBC iPlayer VPN Not Working? There Is a Simple Workaround


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 1, 2018)

I use BT internet as my provider at home.
They offer FREE with their service Mcaffee BT virus protect, to keep you safe 

With this loaded on  my mobile , android only, I have been streaming, downloading watching BBC and ITV in france, Portugal and spain this year and last year without any problems  on my Smart TV, using O2. Data
I think BT virus protect uses a VPN for security


----------



## Jenrai (Oct 1, 2018)

How to Watch BBC iPlayer Abroad - Access iPlayer Outside the UK - Tech Advisor


----------



## 2cv (Oct 1, 2018)

When I use my 3 mifi in the USA it must be routed via London, as I find that my ip address is there. No problem using i player.


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 1, 2018)

If you have internet service at home you could create your own VPN and the IP address will show as UK internet provider, such as BT or Virgin and you can be pretty confident that the BBC won't block that IP and as you'll be the only one using it they probably won't ever get suspicous either. The easiest way is to get a decent router with VPN settings built in or if your tech savvy enough use a Linux machine with OpenVPN installed and forward the VPN port to it.

Regards,
Del


----------



## johnjono (Oct 1, 2018)

I moved from easy surf to expressvpn because easy surf stopped working  , works fine now , have used in Europe, USA and Asia , expressvpn allows you to choose serval vpn locations


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 2, 2018)

*VPN  express*

Worked last year
But not this

I am in Thailand and tried NordVPN
Again Nogo

I have cancelled VPNexpress and got a refund from NordVPN

Both showed not in UK

Fortunately the few programmes I like are on Youtube

As has been suggested
If you pay for a BBClicence (which I do) you should be able to register with more than just an email address and postcode and get access without the need for a vpn.
VPN also  has the undesirable effect of blocking my email OK can turn it on and off but......

If using a UK simcard all should work but then datacosts come into play


----------



## 2cv (Oct 2, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Worked last year
> But not this
> 
> I am in Thailand and tried NordVPN
> ...



When using three you can use up to 13gb per month as if at home in 71 countries.


----------



## V1nny (Oct 2, 2018)

I bought a subscription for Star VPN and used it without problem in France and Spain in July and August this year. I haven't tried it since we came home.

It cost either £9.99 or £19.99 for a 12 month subscription.


----------



## harrow (Oct 2, 2018)

*https://www.opera.com/*

Try the Opera browser - now with a built-in ad blocker, battery saver and free VPN.

Opera Browser | Faster, Safer, Smarter Web Browser | Opera


----------



## iampatman (Oct 2, 2018)

harrow said:


> Try the Opera browser - now with a built-in ad blocker, battery saver and free VPN.
> 
> Opera Browser | Faster, Safer, Smarter Web Browser | Opera



Have you accessed the BBC iPlayer via the Opera Browser whilst in Europe recently?

Pat


----------



## iampatman (Oct 2, 2018)

BBC iPlayer Help - Why does BBC iPlayer think I'm outside the UK?

Pat


----------



## harrow (Oct 2, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Have you accessed the BBC iPlayer via the Opera Browser whilst in Europe recently?
> 
> Pat



No, it might be someone else can comment on ?


----------



## mid4did (Oct 2, 2018)

I,m in Benidorm at the moment.Using nordvpn ,speciality servers,dedicated ip .On the pc watching bbc iplayer.
I don,t watch bbc a lot normally itv catchup or ch4 which both work well using this method also to listen to bbc radio 5 live etc using radioplayer app on the android phone or amazon Firestick.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 2, 2018)

mid4did said:


> I,m in Benidorm at the moment.Using nordvpn ,speciality servers,dedicated ip .On the pc watching bbc iplayer.
> I don,t watch bbc a lot normally itv catchup or ch4 which both work well using this method also to listen to bbc radio 5 live etc using radioplayer app on the android phone or amazon Firestick.



Just downloaded NordVPN from the App Store. Its free but mentioned there were in app purchases. The in app purchases seem to be a subscription at £77 per annum or £11 per month ouch! Mind, there is a 7 day free trial after which I can cancel my subs. 

Pat


----------



## mid4did (Oct 2, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Just downloaded NordVPN from the App Store. Its free but mentioned there were in app purchases. The in app purchases seem to be a subscription at £77 per annum or £11 per month ouch! Mind, there is a 7 day free trial after which I can cancel my subs.
> 
> Pat


It's worth a try if it's free  I paid for a 2 year sub when it was on offer.Mainly for using PxxBay and various streaming apps for the firestick.
It's not perfect I watched the bodyguard on catchup but I couldn,t get bbc radio 2 live to work but the radioplayer app and other similar ones work ok.
Even though I could watch the live football tonight it's much better watching it on a big screen with a large cervesa in one of the local bars


----------



## iampatman (Oct 2, 2018)

mid4did said:


> It's worth a try if it's free  I paid for a 2 year sub when it was on offer.Mainly for using PxxBay and various streaming apps for the firestick.
> It's not perfect I watched the bodyguard on catchup but I couldn,t get bbc radio 2 live to work but the radioplayer app and other similar ones work ok.
> Even though I could watch the live football tonight it's much better watching it on a big screen with a large cervesa in one of the local bars



I’ve downloaded it and whilst the beeb isn’t telling me I’m not in the UK I’m not having much luck downloading programmes. There’s a lot of “retry” and “download paused” going on. I’ll persevere whilst I’ve got the free trial. Coincidentally it’s the last episode of Bodyguard which we missed and although I thought it was a load of sh$te it would be good to see the ending.
Enjoy your match and the cervesa. I’ll let you know how I get on with the VPN.

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Oct 3, 2018)

*Ad blockers*

One thing to remember if using an Android phone or tablet is to disable any ad blockers before running a VPN as they may conflict.


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 3, 2018)

harrow said:


> No, it might be someone else can comment on ?



Will give it a try next week and report on here.

When I settle down, I will put my satellite dish up and point it to Intelsat. I'm surprised none of you lot don't go down that road!


----------



## Val54 (Oct 3, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Will give it a try next week and report on here.
> 
> When I settle down, I will put my satellite dish up and point it to Intelsat. I'm surprised none of you lot don't go down that road!



No dish ...... :lol-049:


----------



## carol (Oct 4, 2018)

Val54 said:


> No dish ...... :lol-049:



No tv!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 4, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Will give it a try next week and report on here.
> 
> When I settle down, I will put my satellite dish up and point it to Intelsat. I'm surprised none of you lot don't go down that road!



How big a dish do you need to use Intelsat...does it work in Spain ? Why aren't all the disgruntled xpats using it instead of paying for IPTV. Is it the one where you have to use access code from the internet ? Maja


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 4, 2018)

maja07 said:


> How big a dish do you need to use Intelsat...does it work in Spain ? Why aren't all the disgruntled xpats using it instead of paying for IPTV. Is it the one where you have to use access code from the internet ? Maja



Search for Intelsat 907 or Icecrypt on here.

You need an 80-85cm dish aligned to Intelsat 907 at 27.5 W.

Have a global search for BBC Satback.

Good luck


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi. I've now been in France for a week and the location on Opera VPN service cannot now be set to UK, which is a great pity.

The only options are Europe, Americas or Asia. So unless anybody knows a workaround.

Has been great weather here in Les Sables-d'Olonne.

Not exactly wildcamping but only 8 euros a night, with electric and facils. No Brits but loads of Frenchies.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 14, 2018)

*It seems*

That the BEEB have not only "twigged" the VPN servers etc
BUT are now putting in a real effort to block all of them.

Annoying and also not "Strictly Legal" if you pay for a UK TV licence which you are not using whilst travelling and you cannot access iplayer as a substitute...!!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 14, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Hi. I've now been in France for a week and the location on Opera VPN service cannot now be set to UK, which is a great pity.
> 
> The only options are Europe, Americas or Asia. So unless anybody knows a workaround.
> 
> ...





That`s one of the problems with France, too many bleeding foreigners        :mad2:


----------



## 2cv (Oct 14, 2018)

I’m fine using iplayer in USA when connected via my three mifi. Although using a t&t I get an ip address in the uk.


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 14, 2018)

*IP vanish*

Got back from Europe 4 weeks back, I used IP vanish  on 3 devices, it picked up my IP address was outside UK on the iPad and the iPhone but worked fine on the TV with a jaailbroken Firestick, it seems that to be certain of a good result you will need a static IP address in the UK, some VPN's supply this but it's apparently quite expensive.


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Oct 14, 2018)

*NORDVPN for BBC Iplayer on a Firestick*

We are currently in Spain and have got Iplayer working using NordVPN on a Firestick. 

Download and install NordVPN on to the Firestick. Select the UK location.

The BBC Iplayer app gets blocked but if you download the Firefox app on to the firestick, enter the bbc.co.uk in to the browser and choose iplayer from the BBC website - it works.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 18, 2018)

*Update- Nord VPN*

I’ve been using Nord VPN for a couple of weeks now and whilst I can stream programmes from the BBC IPlayer site onto my iPad I can’t download. Strange.
Pat


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 18, 2018)

*VPN , any experts on here*

So it would seem nearly all VPN providers are coming to an end where the BBC and probably others like netflix or ITV are concerned.  It seems to me to be related to the area's to which BBC are legally allowed to broadcast so I cann't see any way around this problem except for a HUGE satellite dish or using the internet to watch iplayer.
The BBC can now detect an IP address where there are multiple users trying to log in and are blocking these addresses as they occur so it's unlikely any VPN provider will be capable of keeping one step ahead in the future unless I'm missing something.
So, am I correct in assuming that if I installed a private VPN on a very expensive router in the UK then accessed the router remotely from anywhere else in the World it would allow me to do so?,  the downsides that I can see is firstly on the home network I would need a very fast upload speed for exporting video to work in the first place  so do any UK providers offer good upload and download speeds, at least 5gb is a figure I've heard is required.
The 4g network in the UK can provide upload and download speeds necessary but the cost per gig is prohibitively expensive anyway as I can confirm as I use a 4g Teltonika router in the van, video eats the data both in the UK and abroad, AND, 2 of my 3 devices were detected and blocked by iplayer anyway!
Here's the question at last, we're promised super fast home broadband shortly,  if I were to find a UK ISP that offered enough upload speed capabilities and installed a VPN on the home router could I connect to my 'home network' remotely by configuring the travelling Teltonika router as a VPN client ?


----------



## 2cv (Oct 18, 2018)

guerdeval said:


> So it would seem nearly all VPN providers are coming to an end where the BBC and probably others like netflix or ITV are concerned.  It seems to me to be related to the area's to which BBC are legally allowed to broadcast so I cann't see any way around this problem except for a HUGE satellite dish or using the internet to watch iplayer.
> The BBC can now detect an IP address where there are multiple users trying to log in and are blocking these addresses as they occur so it's unlikely any VPN provider will be capable of keeping one step ahead in the future unless I'm missing something.
> So, am I correct in assuming that if I installed a private VPN on a very expensive router in the UK then accessed the router remotely from anywhere else in the World it would allow me to do so?,  the downsides that I can see is firstly on the home network I would need a very fast upload speed for exporting video to work in the first place  so do any UK providers offer good upload and download speeds, at least 5gb is a figure I've heard is required.
> The 4g network in the UK can provide upload and download speeds necessary but the cost per gig is prohibitively expensive anyway as I can confirm as I use a 4g Teltonika router in the van, video eats the data both in the UK and abroad, AND, 2 of my 3 devices were detected and blocked by iplayer anyway!
> Here's the question at last, we're promised super fast home broadband shortly,  if I were to find a UK ISP that offered enough upload speed capabilities and installed a VPN on the home router could I connect to my 'home network' remotely by configuring the travelling Teltonika router as a VPN client ?



I’m presently having no problems watching UK tv using a three dongle in the USA. Chatting to someone yesterday, they use their home router to effectively have a vpn. They said that it is necessary though to have a static ip address, for which the isp makes a small monthly charge.


----------

